

F# vs OCaml vs Haskell: hash table performance - trezor
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/f-vs-ocaml-vs-haskell-hash-table.html

======
sfk
Ah, Jon Harrop pushing F# or Ocaml again. He has a long history of trolling in
various newsgroups, so I would take everything he claims with a grain of salt.

